# سؤال عن إضاءة لمبة نيون 120 سم بدائرة لمبة موفرة



## erad (17 ديسمبر 2010)

قمت بمحاولة توصيل مصباح نيون 120 سم (38وات) بدائرة لمبة موفرة 35 وات وقد أضاءت بكفاءة لمدة 20 دقيقة ثم احترقت الدائرة فجأة وخصوصا مقاومتين مما أدى ايضا لتدمير الترانزستورين 13002 بالدائرة
ما هى الاسباب علما بأنها المرة الثالثة التى تحدث وأيضا يوجد عندى جهاز مثبت للتيار (ستابلايزر stabilizer)


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا يعنى أن اللمبة 120 سم لا تتناسب مع الدائرة التى صنعت لتناسب اللمبة الملحقة بها و ليست أى لمبة
الوات يذكر ليس للمبة ما منفردة إلا إن كانت تعمل منفردة لكن اللمبة التى توضع فى دائرة فالوات هنا للمجموعة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لقد جربت هذه الدائرة بنفسي
و هذا هو موضوعي من الممكن تكون به معلومات مفيدة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t210402.html
و هذا الجزء الثاني من الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t228939.html

سوف تعمل الدائرة بكفائة مع لمبة 80 سم​


----------



## amsaad (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل erad قلت بنفسك أنك قمت بتوصيل لمبه 38 وات على دائرة يفترض بها أن تضيء لمبة 35 وات
مما أدى ايضا لتدمير الترانزستورين 13002 بالدائرة و هما أهم ما في الدائرة .
للعلم و من واقع تجربتي مع هذه الدوائر حيث أنني استخدمتها لاضاءة منزلى و استخدمت العديد منها 
لذا أقول إذا أردت أن تشغل لمبة على هذا الدوائر فالمفترض ان تختار لمبة ذات وات أقل من المكتوب على اللمبة الموفرة و لا يساويه حتى لأن الوات المكتوب ليس من أجل اللمبة بل المستخدمة و لكنه أعلى منها و ذلك للحماية
لذا أنصحك بتجريب لمبة واتها أقل من الوات الخاص بدائرة اللمبة الموفرة و لا تنس ان تخبرنا النتيجة مع العلم بأنها مجربة سابقا.


----------



## zeid25 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

إنني بالفعل استخدم هذه الدارات لإنارة لمبات النيون العادية منذ سنتين وذلك للمصابيح ذات
الإستطاعة 20 واط و40 واط ودون مشاكل حتى الآن ولم تتلف اي دارة .
ولكن هناك نقطتين اساسيتين يجب اخذهما بعين الإعتبار :
- إن الكثير من هذه المنتجات تم صنعها في الصين وإن المواصفات المكتوبة على المصباح
غير صحيحة فقد تشتري مصباح توفير طاقة مسجل علية 30 واط مثلا ولكن الحقيقة هي 20 فقط مثلا
- دائما استعمل دارة الكترونية ذات واط اكبر لكي تعمل لديك فترة طويلة ودون مشاكل

وهناك نقطة ثانية يجب ان تأخذها بعين الإعتبار وهي ان مصابيح ذات الطول 120 سم تعمل على فولط
اعلى ويجب ان تتحمل الدارة الألكترونية ذلك .

تحياتي


----------



## monem70 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا جربت هذة الدوائر وتم تشغيلها من فترات طويلة وهى تعمل الى الان مع العلم دائرة 36wعلى لمبة 40wوهى تعمل بكفائة للة الحمد والمنى والسلام عليكم


----------



## mbo7a (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جرب يا اخى لمبه 20 Watt و طولها 60 سم ستعمل بكفائه ان شاء الله


----------



## mbo7a (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
يا اخى يوجد نوع من دوائر اللمباه الموفره يو جد بها ترانزيستور 13007 هذه الدوائر من الاكيد ان تعمل على المبات النيون 120 سم 40 وات بسبب ان هذا الترانزستور يعمل ب 8 امبير فيتحمل العمل عند 40 وات 
و شكرا


----------

